# Soap Making



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I started soap-making this year and am loving it! These are just three of the soaps I am going to use for family Christmas gifts.


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

I can smell it now. Looks good enough to eat. Maybe I'm family. Got to chech family history.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Fun! I know your family will love getting these soaps as gifts.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Would you share a recipe as I made soap years ago with lye & fat but didn't cook it as lye heated by itself!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful, bet it smells wonderful.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Wonderful job. Your soap looks good enough to eat. I can only imagine the wonderful scents they produce. Lovely Christmas gifts for special people. Hugs! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your soaps are so elegant!!! I wish I were on your gift list!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

They look like they would smell good too.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

they look lovely


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Yay! A fellow soaper! Beautiful bars!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, that looks great.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Such pretty soaps!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Aren't you my long lost cousin I have been searching for?  They are beautiful and I bet they smell wonderful.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

The soaps are beautiful. What a wonderful gift! Aren't you sure we are family??


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How lovely.
I made lavender soap the other day and they smell wonderful I can just smell yours. What base did you use for the soap. I want to make a Oatmeal base next it's great for the itches. I made mine for gifts to. I even got to use some of the little pieces my self.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll take the rose one....I don't think there is anything better than a special soap that lathers up richly when I shower.....they look wonderful.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

really Nice!!!!


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I'll take the rose one....I don't think there is anything better than a special soap that lathers up richly when I shower.....they look wonderful.


I agree. Handmade soap is really nice to use. I think anyone who has not used it should try it. You can make or buy it for your skin type too.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

They look scrumptious. I too wish I were a family member.


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Beautiful soaps. I'm just learning how to do this and having a ball. So fun. I pair my soap with a knitted face cloth for my special friends : ) Keep up the good work--it's very inspiring to beginners like myself!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay, your soap is beautiful and now I'm getting that 'tingling-all-over-at-the-thought-of-a-new-craft-that-I-can-even-use-as-Christmas-gifts' feeling! Thanks (I think)! Can you point me to any particular websites for instruction and for ordering supplies?


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

I can just smell the beautiful scent. They look yummy.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow ..these look good enough to eat..they look like a dessert..love your color selection...


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

They look amazing! I love hand made soaps...that's all I use now. I really need to find a good "recipe". Can you share what you used? I really liked someone's idea to give as a gift with a knitted cloth....super!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Can I be a family member?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW! I buy soap from Zum company and yours looks just like theirs. They use goat's milk in them. Nice to see your different colors. Thanks for sharing your pictures and your craft.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love homemade soap and yours looks great. Especially the sage and lemongrass!


----------



## pineblossom (Dec 29, 2012)

Your soaps are almost too pretty to use and bet they smell awesome. I too would love to have your recipe if possible.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely soaps! Lucky family!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my! They are beautiful.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

eggplantlady said:


> Okay, your soap is beautiful and now I'm getting that 'tingling-all-over-at-the-thought-of-a-new-craft-that-I-can-even-use-as-Christmas-gifts' feeling! Thanks (I think)! Can you point me to any particular websites for instruction and for ordering supplies?


Lol I thought this only happen to me!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Your soaps are really lovely. Do you use hot or cold processing?

I find that my handmade soaps are just the ticket to NO itches or dry skin over Winter. My daughter makes soap as well. One of my all-time favorites is a Lemon Zucchini Soap with real lemon zest, lemon juice, and grated zucchini in it. It is lightly scrubby and smells wonderful!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Do you sell your soaps? On-line?


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

you have us hooked with your beautiful soaps now how do we make it? Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like an interesting new craft.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I use the old recipe of lye and fat, it makes a nice soap, but I am missing the beauty of your reciepe, can you share?
I make as gifts as well and make a homemade wash cloth to wrap around it!


----------



## ceebee2001 (Jun 24, 2014)

Beautiful soaps. Isn't it addicting. I have been soaping for about 5 years now and love it. You will have to either knit/crochet bags for your plain soap or felt them.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Great soaps,somedayI want to try to make.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

ceebee2001 said:


> Beautiful soaps. Isn't it addicting. I have been soaping for about 5 years now and love it. You will have to either knit/crochet bags for your plain soap or felt them.


I like the idea of felting some plain soap. I will have to learn how.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I, too, would like to know how you make your soaps. I have never made any, but would like to try if not too difficult.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Most of the Craft shops sell melt and pour soap blocks. 
They also have some oils, try them it is fun to do. Look into what oils do what like the oatmeal is good for itchy skin.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely soaps...nice work! Looks like a lot of fun.
:thumbup:


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I also made soap for Christmas gifts. Making a washcloth (some knit and some crochet) for each person in the family.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Your soaps look yummy and I'll bet they smell fabulous as well>>>>I am curious tho-they look as though they have been set in a loaf tin?? is this correct? and the ribbed ones-how do you manage to get them like that? lovely fun hobby hope you make some $$$ to cover costs and have fun


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

kiwi11 said:


> Your soaps look yummy and I'll bet they smell fabulous as well>>>>I am curious tho-they look as though they have been set in a loaf tin?? is this correct? and the ribbed ones-how do you manage to get them like that? lovely fun hobby hope you make some $$$ to cover costs and have fun


I have a wooden soap mold that I purchased. However I also use many other boxes and containers that I can find and do not have to spend any money on. That is what I did at first and still do. My three favorite free mold are: the bottom of a Velveta cheese box. This makes a good mold that hold about a pound and a half of soap batter. For round soap I use Pringles containers. Also good for about a pound and a half soap batter. Third favorite is a quart size milk carton. I line these first with freezer wrap paper so nothing sticks and the soap will come out of the mold.

The wavy cut soap is simply cut with a wavy kitchen cutter. Can get it in any good kitchen gadget department.

If you look on line under soap making you will find so much information. That is how I learned what I know and still am always searching on line to learn techniques and to get creative ideas.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Cocoa said:


> I have a wooden soap mold that I purchased. However I also use many other boxes and containers that I can find and do not have to spend any money on. That is what I did at first and still do. My three favorite free mold are: the bottom of a Velveta cheese box. This makes a good mold that hold about a pound and a half of soap batter. For round soap I use Pringles containers. Also good for about a pound and a half soap batter. Third favorite is a quart size milk carton. I line these first with freezer wrap paper so nothing sticks and the soap will come out of the mold.
> 
> The wavy cut soap is simply cut with a wavy kitchen cutter. Can get it in any good kitchen gadget department.
> 
> If you look on line under soap making you will find so much information. That is how I learned what I know and still am always searching on line to learn techniques and to get creative ideas.


Our neighbor had a garage sale and I went to see "what was"...and she had a wine box made of wood that holds 3 bottles of wine in the free box. I took it. It's wooden w/lid. PERFECT size bars per "bottle". Holds about 4 pounds of soap batter total. Could be more, I'm not sure, but I found the silicone molds JUST before that. Keep your eyes open for these.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for all info-I will have to try


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I found that making soap is not cheaper than buying, but very skin-friendly, and a creative outlet. Best to know what each ingredient is good for on your skin, so the recipe can be tailor-made.

My Mother made only laundry soap from collected animal fats, and cooked them in a large caldron. I use only vegetable oils. Initially, I wanted to make soap so that an ancient art was not lost. So I am SO pleased that our daughter also has taken up the craft, and has far surpassed me in her skills.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

OH BOY!!! They are so beautiful. They look good enough to eat - and certainly good enough to take to a long relaxing bath. A totally lovely gift.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> I found that making soap is not cheaper than buying, but very skin-friendly, and a creative outlet. Best to know what each ingredient is good for on your skin, so the recipe can be tailor-made.
> 
> My Mother made only laundry soap from collected animal fats, and cooked them in a large caldron. I use only vegetable oils. Initially, I wanted to make soap so that an ancient art was not lost. So I am SO pleased that our daughter also has taken up the craft, and has far surpassed me in her skills.


Most definitely handmade soap as it is made today, is not cheaper than store bought. Until I started this craft myself I did not realize how costly it really is. I do appreciate why handmade soap in specialty shops costs a lot.

Not everyone cares about soap. But if someone is looking for high quality soap that can be matched for their skin type it will cost more. The oils, butters, scents and color ants are all costly. I personally think the better quality is worth it. And I think making it is great fun.


----------

